# Tv only excepts 1080p via firewire



## Ritespeed (May 3, 2005)

I bought a mitsubishi wd-52628 which advertised 1080p. It was not untill a year later that I could afford a 1080p dvd player and much to my shgrin the tv only excepts 1080p via firewire. I am looking for a solution on how to convert my hdmi to the firewire or find a hd dvd player that has firewire output. I called mitsubushi and they gave me they brushed me off. Is there anyone that has a solution or knows of a motherboard or a video card that sends video via firewire? I am so frustrated!!! I paid a premium for this tv just to get the shaft. I really think I know what beta (old competitor with VHS) owners feel like.

Thanks,

Mike:4-dontkno


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Sorry to say this Mike, but I don't think there is anyway to convert a HDMI signal to firewire. Trying to run it through a computer video card (even if there is one that inputs HDMI and outputs firewire, which I doubt) would add so many changes into the circuit path that signal degradation is almost a certainty.

I did a quick search and could not find a HD-DVD player that would output to Firewire. 

Your best solution is to use HDMI and let the TV up-convert the 1080i signal to 1080p. I know you feel rip-ed, I would too but I'm guessing that the picture will be superb.


----------



## cliffnseattle (Mar 3, 2005)

One review I read on this RPTV mentions that even the 1080p/24 and 1080p/30 ATSC formats it supports are converted to 1080i and then back to 1080p before display. So even if you found something to convert the Blu-ray or HD player 1080p/60 or 1080p/24 output to the ATSC formats (which hardly anything currently supports) over firewire, you would probably lose any benefits.

The reviews on this RPTV were pretty favorable - unless you're wanting to sell it and buy something else, I would set your player to 1080i output, and maybe spend some money on a good professional calibration (a couple of hundred dollars or so), which should make the image look excellent. Plus if the set does decent 3:2 pulldown reversal on the 1080i input, it will look just as good for film based sources.

And you have a decent sound system, right? I found that a good sound system makes even more difference (for movies) than large video (and I have a 110 inch screen, professionally calibrated CRT projector, etc ... looks gorgeous, even though the projector can't handle more than 1080i or 720p).

Cliff


----------



## rollo2000 (Jan 24, 2008)

when i first started selling mitsu they had just come out with their fire wire interconnects. the option of a seperate media distribution peice was the only way to integrate other audio and video signals to firewire. se if mitsu stills sells this peice. i no longer rep them so i don't know if its still available


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I just bought a Mitsubishi WD-Y577 and it has no firewire ports at all. 4 HDMI and 3 component, but no firewire.


----------

